# Lug tires and hydro trans questions



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

I've got a DYT4000 with the hydrostatic tranny. It's a pretty good lawn mower but lacks a little as a utility tractor due to not enough traction with the OE turf tires a little damp or soft and they just spin. I'd like to swap them out for some ag tread lug tires but it isn't worth tearing up the transmission if it isn't up to it. 
Anyone have an opinion on the strength of the hydrostatic tranny in this thing?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Does the manual mention maximum pulling weight for that lawnmower? I'd say as long as you don't exceed that, you should be fine no matter what tire you have on there. All the Ag lug tire will do is keep the wheels from slipping as easily, and as long as you aren't trying to pull a semi, you shouldn't overload the transmission.


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't have a manual for it and I haven't been able to find it on the Craftsman site (yet). Mostly other than mowing I use it to pull a little trailer for fire wood or my 25 gallon sprayer. The sprayer full will go les than 250#, a trailer of firewood might get up there but I doubt I could get more than 500-600# on it.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Unless you;re pulling consistently overloaded trailers,the loads you state aren't even near the max load for that tractor.Max load(dead pull,100 ft=350#/rolling load pull,100ft=1700#).That is on level ground. The ag tires won't hurt it,unless you: move wheels out from center/pull a sliding load more than350#,or a trailer with more than 1700#(tongue wt of 150#,max,all pulls).
These are considered extreme pulls.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I had them on mine, and they where great for traction but they will beat you to death mowing..


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

WJ, my place is rough enough I don't think I'd notice much difference


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Larry in OK said:


> WJ, my place is rough enough I don't think I'd notice much difference



You can check out the sticky in the classifieds if you want to for tires they might be able to help you..


----------

